# Bizarre World War II Weapons



## SeaBreeze (Feb 25, 2016)

More HERE. 

Weapons operate on a simple principle: They’re primarily designed to kill or disable people. How they do that is usually rather straightforward but sometimes borders on insane or ludicrous. Here are 10 weapons from World War II that you won’t believe were actually built.


----------



## IKE (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm sitting here looking at the second picture and thinking that it would sure be a good long range waterfowl gun....just not sure if I could afford the powder and BB's that it would take to load that puppy.


----------



## oldman (Feb 26, 2016)

IKE said:


> I'm sitting here looking at the second picture and thinking that it would sure be a good long range waterfowl gun....just not sure if I could afford the powder and BB's that it would take to load that puppy.



And besides, if you hit something with it (how could you miss?), like a duck, there wouldn't be much left other than some feathers.


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 26, 2016)

I saw a video (on DVD) about artists in the military who realistically painted mock weaponry in the form of tanks and other large weapons that were used as decoys, so that at least some enemy forces would stay where the decoys were set up, therefore lessening forces dispatched to actual battle sites. The enemy caught on pretty quickly.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 26, 2016)

Is this what you were talking about FazeFour?  https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...zis-During-World-War-II?highlight=decoy+tanks


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 26, 2016)

That's it, SeaBreeze! Thank you.


----------



## justfred (Mar 30, 2016)

A very interesting thread.
I trained as a Churchill tank driver mechanic and during my training at Catterick Camp saw some strange types. One was a Churchill tank that had been fitted with an eight inch naval gun in a ball mounting. It was taken out onto the ranges to be test fired. The recoil ripped the gun from it,s mounting and ended up on the engine covers at the back of the tank. 
I am not certain but I think the crew carrying out this experiment were Polish and were all killed.


----------

